# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Bicycle favorita

## popt

Siempre se está debatiendo si Bicycle o Fournier, o Bee, o Tally Ho.  Al final las más usadas son las Bicycle indiscutiblemente, mi pregunta es:

¿De todas las bicycle nuevas que están saliendo con cual os quedais?

¿Ghost, Tiger, dorsos verdes, naranjas, negros...?

A mí personalmente me gusta la Ghost, los dorsos blancos y el rojo que tiene son una pasada.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Yo personalmente prefiero usar barajas normales, dorso rojo o dorso azul, porque en mi opinión la utilización de barajas como la ghost o la tiger incitan a que el espectador piense en trucajes de baraja mucho mas.

Por otro lado, las bicycle de dorso negro me parecen muy chulas sobre un tapete negro de cerca.

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Yo las prefiero llenas de cartas y con muchos tréboles y cosas de esas.

----------


## magic-carlos

¿dorso negro sobre negro?... no se, yo pienso que es mejor el contraste: negro sobre rojo, por ejemplo.

Yo por ahora sólo he usado las normalitas... a ver si me modernizo :roll: 

Salu2

----------


## Miguel Díaz

magic-carlos,

¿Crees que algun día estaremos de acuerdo en algo?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Queda bien el contraste entre negro y negro, porque hace que destaque mas  la parte blanca de las cartas.

Para gustos los colores, y nunca mejor dicho.

Un saludo.

----------


## magic-carlos

jajaj... algún día, algún día, dale tiempo al tiempo :D  :D  :D

----------


## si66

Cuanto mas claro para el publico mejor, sino se confunden y pierde fuerza el efecto, me paso con las tiger y las ghost, por eso no las uso.

----------


## zarkov

> Yo personalmente prefiero usar barajas normales, dorso rojo o dorso azul, porque en mi opinión la utilización de barajas como la ghost o la tiger incitan a que el espectador piense en trucajes de baraja mucho mas.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo. A mí en cuanto me ve la familia acercarme con una baraja de póker ya piensa en el truco del almendruco   :Lol:  así que si me vieran con alguna de esas barajas espectaculares ya ni caso me harían  :(

----------


## torkano

Estoy de acuerdo con eso de que la gente piensa que es una baraja trucada, pero aun asi, a mi me encanta la Black Deck Bicycle-Poker, la tengo y esta wapisima.

----------


## ign

La gente al ver la Bicycle de toda la vida ya piensa que tiene algo raro, así que imaginate si le sacas las Black Tiger o las Ghost...
Lo que no descarto, es probar algún día las Bicycle de dorso negro, verde o naranja, me gustan las curiosidades y eso daría un toque original.

Al final me voy a pasar a utilizar la mejor baraja de todos los tiempos: la española de Heraclio Fournier, a ser posible, con publicidad en los dorsos. Eso sí que tiene que potenciar el efecto mágico, además, las conoce todo el mundo.   :Lol:

----------


## Pantokrator

no se si por que son mi ultima adquisicion, o por que son realmente monstruosas con la cantidad de efectos que se pueden realizar con ellas (e refiero a las gaffed claro) pero mi opcion de bicycle (uso tally como normales) es sin duda TIGER

  salu2

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Yo las prefiero llenas de cartas y con muchos tréboles y cosas de esas.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ¿Alguna vez hablas en serio?    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ignoto for president

----------


## Kaos_sann

Sin dudar ni un segundo mi preferida es la ghost, a mi no me parece para nada un baraja poco clara, es mas, el pintaje rojo de las esquinas en los corazones y diamanes es brutal, aunque tampoco hay que dejar a un lado la tiger, pero eso si, la tiger de puntos rojos, la otra si que me parece un poco liosa, tampoco hay que dejar aparte la caracteristica de el reflejo con la luz negra, detalle muy util para tus juegos nocturnos en bares o discotecas, pero la brutal brutal es la gosth black ( a ver si mariano la trae dentro de poco :roll:  ) su dorso es increible y tiene aspecto de una baraja muy misteriosa, identica que la gosth pero con el añadido del dorso.


Por cierto ign,dices que la gente cuando ve una bycicle piensa que ya esta trucada,creo que eso pasara siempre, siempre que vayas a hacer un juego y saques TU baraja, ya sea bycicle, fournier o de los chinos, pensaran que esta trucada, otra cosa es que sea una prestada.

Resumiendo las nuevas barajas como las ghost o la tiger de puntos rojos, creo que da un toque de estilo a todos tus juegos y me atreveria a decir que incluso un poco mas de "profesionalidad", ya que cuando la sacas la gente ve que no es una baraja normal que es una baraja de un "mago autentico" y los incitas a interesarse mas por tus juegos.

Un saludo

----------


## galmer

estoy con miguel diaz o con ign, prefiero las bicicle de toda la vida con dorsos rojos o azules.  Cuanto mas normal es su apariencia mas fácil es convencer al público de que no hay nada anormal...cosa que como sabemos no siempre es cierta...

----------


## Goreneko

cartas normales con dorso rojo... aunque últimamente me estoy viciando a las Ghost, y es un gran error porque los puntos no tienen color y los espectadores se pierden muchísimo!

----------


## VANISH

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Yo las prefiero llenas de cartas y con muchos tréboles y cosas de esas.
> 
> 
>      ¿Alguna vez hablas en serio?      
> 
> Ignoto for president


jeje deacuerdo con Extremo..¿hablara en serio algun dia?..nunca lo sabremos :Lol:  

Ah!..prefiero las comunes con el publico...porque muchas veces con cartas comunes..se confunden las cartas..los palos..Imaginense con las ghost que hay una reina de corazones negra por ejemplo..
pero igual los diseños que esta sacando bicycle son un caño..para magia entre magos no hay nada mejor

saludos!

----------


## apelmar

Yo estoy con galmer y con los demas que apoyan las bycicles clasicas de toda lla vida...las de los dorsos rojos o azules...No parece que esten trucadas, aunque lo estén, y son de las mas familiares para los profanos.

Un saludo! 8-)

----------


## vcopola

Siempre dara igual con cuales les hagas magia( no trucos) diran que las cartas son raras, que porque no usas la baraja española con sus caballos y damas jejejej.
El otro dia probe las bicycle tranparantes y la verdad es que molan para hacer algun efecto.

Si me tengo que decantar con alguna, para mi uso propio las Tiger.
Un saludo

----------


## vcopola

Siempre dara igual con cuales les hagas magia( no trucos) diran que las cartas son raras, que porque no usas la baraja española con sus caballos y damas jejejej.
El otro dia probe las bicycle transparentes y la verdad es que molan para hacer algun efecto.

Si me tengo que decantar con alguna, para mi uso propio las Tiger.
Un saludo

----------


## vcopola

pufff se duplico por arte de magia....

----------


## eidanyoson

A mi me encantan unas liliput que tengo con el dorso de Mickey Mouse que compré en Orlando. En el fondo es que soy muy niño...  :o

----------


## zarkov

Yo tengo un par de barajas Fournier miniatura (no sé cómo se llaman) que compré hace muchos años.
Ahora las he rescatado. Cuando tengo ya los dedos agarrotados de practicar con las normales, las cojo y hago alguna cosilla con ellas. Queda muy gracioso hacer algún juego automático delante de las narices del espectador.

----------


## eidanyoson

Zarkov, podrías hacer otra cosilla y votar en el festival. Sólo tienes que decir que videos te gustan y porqué te han gustado. No es para tanto.
 ¡¡¡¡Anímate hombre!!!!

----------


## zarkov

Los he visto, pero es que me da cosa. Acabo de aterrizar, no tener ni p.... idea y dar mi opinión sobre el trabajo de gente que ha pasado un montón de tiempo dale que te pego no me parece bien.

Para el próximo.

----------


## Eriol-Kun

Hace poco habia un post sobre la cantidad de barajas "nuevas" que salian, con un par de enlaces de lo mas interesantes, pero me voy a unir a la opinion de que las barajas "confunden".

Me encanta la vistosidad de las ghost. Con el Red deck lo flipo. Pero... cada vez estoy mas seguro de que hay que cuanto mas sencilla sea la baraja mejor.

Es mas Voy a decir lo que se ha dicho ya antes en este hilo. Mejor la española... Eso si, no voy a decir que lo mejor una con publicidad, mejor una prestada. En su defecto, da igual...

Creo que se desconfia de la baraja francesa por ser menos frecuente. Lo normal es jugar con la española (quien no ha jugado brisca, tute, maumau, mus, mentiroso, escoba o cualquier otra cosa, pero y el poker? muchos menos y muchas menos veces....). A mis abuelos ni loco se me ocurre hacerles nada con la de poker...

Lo que si dire de la baraja española es que estoy deseando comenzar a usar una de kukuxumusu (mal escrito)... Se que no es serio, se que es muy informal, pero es lo que mas se acerca a mi forma de hacer magia... Y al ser una española no se desconfia tanto. Quien conozca la marca pensara que es promocional y quien no la conozca muchas veces supongo que le parecera una baraja de juguete de estas de niños chicos xD.

----------


## tazbyte

pues a mi la normales me gustan mucho sobre todo las de dorsos rojos pues como dicen en cada uno con gustos y colores

----------


## purkinje

puffffffff....... no coment.......

----------


## correka

Ostias, me encantan y eso que yo soy partidario de las "clásicas" de toda la vida (azul y roja). Dónde las vistes purkinje?

----------


## purkinje

Para los amantes de la Bycicle..... años 20.... :P  :P  :P

Precioso AS  :D

----------


## purkinje

... cuidado que gomito......pffffffffff :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  lo peor es que son bycicle.... 8-)  8-)  8-)

----------


## panoramix

yo tambien prefiero las normales por eso de que confunden menos a los espectadores, pero estas que  ha enseñado purkinje son una pasada. son todas bicycle, no?? donde se pueden comprar??
saludos, agur!

----------


## Pantokrator

Esa baraja amarilla me encanta (odio los coleccionismos, porque me ahceis esto!!!!!!!!) de donde la has sacado :Confused: ? Es moderna o de los años 20??

  Salu2[/quote]

----------


## Eriol-Kun

La baraja amarilla (y la roja y tb una negra) 

Yo tengo una y es un gustazo. En cuanto a como conseguirla... En la web creo que no la venden, de todas formas la web solo la encontre despues de haber comprado la mia por ebay (viene en la base de la caja) donde venia el codigo de barras de la bicycle normal.

En cuanto a la otra... No se si es la Eagle esta que han sacado ahora los de bicycle (estan reeditando diseños antiguos)

Espero que sea de ayuda

----------


## BusyMan

> los diseños que esta sacando bicycle son un caño..para magia entre magos no hay nada mejor


Hombre, precisamente cuándo haces magia para magos sueles cuidar más el método, la sorpresa... pero el color de las cartas para magos?

Si es para fardar entre magos sí, pero para magia...

(Y lo digo yoque soy coleccionista :P pero de barajas antiguas)

----------


## MrKhaki

Es relativamente sencillo encontrar estas barajas por ebay, a unos precios muy asequibles incluyendo el envio postal. Tanto la negra, como la amarilla como la roja son creación de MagicMakers, y por ello no son solamente la baraja con los comodines, sino que se acompañas de 3 cartas "gaffed". El dorso no es realmente igual que las normales, tiene un pequeño matiz, y en el caso de las rojas puede dar mucho juego, incluso para hacer algun pintaje. Respecto a la calidad, pues son bicycle, con air cushion finish, y aunque quizás graficamente la roja destaca más, os aseguro que en vivo y en directo la amarilla es un auténtico puntazo.

Las barajas de estilo "vintage", son mas difíciles de conseguir, además de más caras. No obstante, son conseguibles...

----------


## popt

Solo por poner un par de las que no se ha hablado...

----------


## popt

otros 3...

----------


## Pantokrator

Hey popt, podias hacer un rar con todas las barajas que tienes, mas que nada para que se me fuera cayendo la baba cada vez que las vea, QUE GOZADA!!!!!!, me meto en ebay ya, a ver si es verdad que me pillo la amarilla......anoche soñe con ella,,,,,,,jias jias jias


   salu2

----------


## popt

Solo me quedan 4 imágenes más, las pongo por aquí...

----------


## popt

Y las transparentes, aunque ya las conocemos todos  :D

----------


## Pantokrator

No has puesto negras no :Confused:  no me refiero a Viper, Tigre y esas, sino a bicycle normales negras, con las figuras en plata o blanco :Confused: 

  Te esperamos popt.

  Pd: la EZ_See_Lo_Vision_125 es fascinante, consejo... no me invites nunca a casa jajajajajaja.   :Wink:  

  Salu2

----------


## popt

jejeje, ojalá tuviese tantas... solo tengo normales y ghost, pero me gusta guardar las fotos cuando veo raras por internet

pongo negras, verdes y naranjas, estas las venden en tiendamagia

----------


## popt

verdes y negras-blancas  :Smile1:

----------


## CRASH

aunque parezcan las mismas . son otras

----------


## ign

Al final vais a terminar convenciéndome para comprarme una baraja transparente...
Así ya no soltaría las cartas ni debajo del agua, ¿tendré alguna patología obsesiva con la baraja?

----------


## gusja

Y me pregunto yo: ya que a tantos se nos cae la baba con la amarillas (es una bomba), sería posible que Mariano se hiciese con un pequeño destacamento de estas maravillas para uso y disfrute de todos? Yo no dudaría en comprarlas!

A ver si alguno de los que tenéis un poquito de mano le convencéis para que nos dé una alegría.

Un saludo.
Gusja.

----------


## joepc

La amarilla parece promocional de Kill Bill.

----------


## ignoto

Las cartas de dorso amarillo también sirven para jugar a "los chinos".

----------


## Eriol-Kun

Yo estaria muy contento si Mariano consiguiera de las que son tono pastel... Vamos, Son mi proxima adquisicion.

----------


## Vielba

Pues espero no ofender a nadie a mi estas barajas de colores me parecen un poco horteras, prefiero la normal o como mucho la ghost o tiger que me parecen vistosas pero no cantosas como estas últimas.

Repito que nadie se ofenda "para gustos los colores".

----------


## Ella

y de esta nadie ha hablado?

----------


## magojavi

Yo sulo usar las bicycle de dorsos rojos, pero no descarto de vez en cuando usar unas verdes, ghost, o de este tipo , que dan un toque original al espectaculo, y las que Ella presenta, la baraja de abanicos, yo compre unas a tiendamagia y me decepcionaron un poquillo, porque el tamaño es muy distinto a las de poker de siempre, son mas estrechas, pero si que son muy curiosas, y se puede conseguir un monton de colores distintos en los dorsos, asi que si las quereis para florituras las recomiendo, pero para mis juegos, me quedo con las bicycle rojas de siempre.

----------


## 7o7yus

yo prefiero las cartas normales con fondo rojo y azul.

----------


## 7o7yus

corrijo lo anterior me gustan las cartas con el dorso rojo y tambien las del dorso azul entienden ahora  no? jajajajaaj

----------


## Magique

Yo de momento utilizo unas fournier, pero si me comprara algunas, esas serían las ghost, las tiger y las de dorso negro que deben estar chulas como por ahí he leído sobre tapete negro y las de dorso rojo. Y... de las de dorso verde no había oído hablar, pero si son como me las imagino, me las compraría. Me parece que esto indica que soy un poco indeciso, pero es que todas( o casi todas)me parece que están guapas.

----------


## Ella

perdonad por reabrir el hilo, pero hay una cosa importante:
yo desde hace tiempo tengo las cartas rosas y celestes bicycle (ya han puesto la imagen), pero en el dorso de ella los margenes de la baraja son blancos, no os trae problemas esto?

----------


## jose ALBERTO

Hola a todos yo personalmente me quedo con la gosht.

una pregunta que me gustaria hacer es: ¿donde puedo encontrar la baraja transparente?(he buscado en tiendamagia pero no lo he encontrado)

bueno un saludo :o

----------


## ign

¿Te refieres a ésta?

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1607


Un saludo.

----------


## Oliver Rojas

Yo soy mas Clasico, prefiero condorso Rojo o con dorso Azul.

----------


## neptuno

ufff.. 
que coleccion!!!... las amarillas las encuentro realmente buenisimas... 
para shows.. sin duda que las tiger y las ghost son de gran efecto, sobre todo al usar las gaff de estas.. normalmente uso las bycicle normales.. pero cuando hay que vestirse de gala, hay que estar a la altura.. alterno tiger y ghost..

pd: donde compro las amarillas?!?!?!

----------


## break

POS YO LLEVO UN WEVO DE TIEMPO INTENTANDO BUSCAR LAS BARAJAS DE TIGER Y DE GHOSTS PRO SI TUVIERA K ELEGIR SERIA LA BICYCLE DE TIPO LEAGUE BACK( LOA K TIENE LAS DOS BICIS K SE VEN DE LADO) Y LA CARTITA BLANCA K SE INCLUYE PARA TRANSFORMAR TODAS LAS CARTAS EN BLANCO AL ABRIRLAS EN ABANICO(WENO ESO YA DE  LA CARTITA DEL SUDOKU NO ME LLAMA MUXO LA ATENCION JEJE  :Lol:

----------


## nano

> Hola a todos yo personalmente me quedo con la gosht.
> 
> una pregunta que me gustaria hacer es: ¿donde puedo encontrar la baraja transparente?(he buscado en tiendamagia pero no lo he encontrado)
> 
> bueno un saludo :o


La baraja transparente la tienes en tiendamagia: http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1607
Realmente merecen la pena y son de tamaño estandar? Es que tienen pinta de ser un poco mas grandes de lo normal

----------


## goberness

Se pueden hacer buenos juegos con las transparentes??, es que no he visto ningún viseo con ellas, ahora bien, si me decis que merece la pena me lo planteo...


saludos

----------


## shark

con la baraja transparente , evidentemente se puede hacer la baraja invisible  8)

----------


## zarkov

Con la transparente se pueden hacer juegos dentro de la pisci o dentro del mar.

----------


## goberness

De acuerdo y tambien juegos típicos o no merece la pena utilizarla para esos?...a lo que voy es a si me la recomendais

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

puedes hacer los mismos juegos que con cualquier baraja. Simplemente hay que ser un poco más cuidadoso y "educar" los dedos a su dureza. Además, también debes tener cuidado ya que las cartas transparentes tienen los lados cortos con dibujo diferente, pero ya está.

Son para piscina o playa, la verdad es que su utilidad no es otra. Si las compras porque son chulas, mejor te aconsejaría otras.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Jmac

Y pregunto yo, la sal no pondra las cartas blanquecina y chorreada.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Y pregunto yo, la sal no pondra las cartas blanquecina y chorreada.


sip, pero como las cartas son de plástico, las lavas y como nuevas. Bueno, si lo haces muchas veces.......

Digamos que las puedes utilizar cuando tengas las manos humedas porque te estás bañando y corren peligro de mojarse nuestras queridas cartas de cartón

----------


## zarkov

Y siempre podrás hacer el mítico juego de la carta al tanga   :Lol:   :Lol: 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=6189

----------


## Diegp

Yo suelo usar la bicycle, pero igual es porque son mis ultimas acquisiciones o nose porque, pero me gusta mucho la Tiger o la Ghost, ya que la gente cuando le dices que vas a sacar una baraja de poquer, ya estan pensando en la tipica de puntos negros y rojos, y si derrepente sacas una baraja entera negra con los puntos blancos o viceversa, pos les causa uana buena impresion e igual hasta esten mas atentos que con una normal, aunque siempre les de por pensar que estan trucadas y no tienen porque....huauauauauaua :x 
Saludos

----------


## sebadepicas

en mi opinion me encantan las vbintage 1800, ademas puedes crear muchas rutinas como decir que puedes  viajar en el tiempo, y haces un pintaje y aparecen mucho mas viejas! :D 
tambien me gustan las black tiger ,pero es verdad lo que dicen que piensan que estan trucadas, pero el unico que nota la diferencia es el mago, y si al mago le gustan no veo por que no comprarselas

----------


## ismago

me quedo con las bicycles normales de dorso rojo y azul
creo que la gente las encuentran mas normales y no creeran
en trucaje alguno.

----------


## Némesis

¿Queréis dejar ya de sacarle los colores a Popt?  8)  8)

----------


## popt

Jajajajaja, supongo que nos pasará a todos si releemos nuestros primeros posts :P

Y por no salirme del hilo que luego los moderadores se enfadan  :Wink: ... ahora sólo uso Fournier 505 de dorso rojo  :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

¿Y por qué no usas cartas pentagonales de color rosa con arco iris en el dorso?  :?:

----------


## cipotron13

> ¿Y por qué no usas cartas pentagonales de color rosa con arco iris en el dorso?  :?:


Al final si no las saca bicycle, las sacare yo  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   seria un pelotazo   :Lol:  o un puntazo  :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Mas bien un pentagonazo.   :Lol:

----------


## cire652

Mi bicycle favorita es la rider back roja, personalmente esa es la que más me gusta.

Saludos

----------


## tredecium

Ghost

----------


## Pollito

Las ghost me parecen las mejores, yo disfruto mucho por que la gente esta acostumbrada a ver cartas con dorsos rojos, verdes o azules y de repente te piden un juego y vas y le sacas tus ghost, despues de ver el 1º o 2º juego empiezan a creer que tus cartas son trucadas o como dicen ellos "cartas para magia", pero bueno a mi me da satisfacción eso, si creen eso es por que han sido ilusionados "correctamente" y la técnica no falló, ademas que las ghost son como que bien elegantes... 

me quedo con las ghost   :Wink:  

un saludo magico a todos

Pollito

----------


## snakemanzor

normales de dorso azul o tiger  :Smile1:

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Yo uso tally-ho fan back y si tuviera usaria las Jerry's Nugget pero conseguí las golden nugget vintage y creo que son las que mas me gustan

----------


## limonnn

La baraja ghost la verdad es que es preciosa, pero sigo prefiriendo las barajas bycicle normales de dorso rojo o azul, aunque ahora han sacado las bycicle plastificadas, perfectas para carta firmada y después limpiarla sin problemas, es decir, cartas "para toda la vida".

----------


## tally

Yo prefiero las barajas normales y corrientes. Pero no creo que pase nada por cambiar una "rider back" por unas "league back", o por sacar un día unas con el dorso negro, o verde, o naranja. Nada de esto choca al público y puede dar colorido, está bien.

Si aún así queréis usar una baraja más rara que eso, yo os recomiendo la Shadow Masters. Aunque tiene el mismo problema que cualquier baraja negra (parece trucada), al menos es una baraja estéticamente espectacular. Para los que nos gustan las florituras casi tanto como la magia... son... hipnóticas.

----------


## cachipirulo

Pues yo uso generalmente la bicycle normal azul, porque al hacer cambios de color quedan mejor partiendo de una azul que de una roja, y mi juego "estrella" es un cambio de color de una baraja azul a una multicolor (fabricación artesanal)
Me gustan mucho las de dorso negro, tanto bicycle como tally-ho 
Las 1800 son espectaculares y misteriosas, lastima de material gaff
Las ghost me parecen fotocopias en b/n, muy sosas y poco claras por las caras, aunque me gustan los dorsos.

Cuando utilizo española, lo hago con la Nº20 de fournier, también azul. Mi sueño seria que ésta baraja saliese con la textura bicycle. Una española de poker (54 o 55 cartas y tamaño poker) en esta textura sería muy bien recibida por muchos magos.

Un saludo

----------


## Lestat13

tengo algunas bicicles,por coleccionarlas mas que por hacer juegos,ya que para los pocos juegos que voy controlando me quedo con unas bicicles normales de dorso rojo,pero ni tiger,ni black ghost,ni 1800,me ENCANTAy en esto no tengo dudas y mi favorita es...la SHADOW MASTERS,con esas figuras que se difuminan entre sombras,ademas uno de los comodines(geniales)lleva una prediccion dibujada en la mano,y en el codigo de barras de la funda hay otra prediccion que por cierto no descifro(torpe que es uno),si alguien me puede informar sobre esa prediccion,ah,y tambien incluye una carta doble dorso...me encanta,SHADOW MASTERS...

----------


## tally

> ... y en el codigo de barras de la funda hay otra prediccion que por cierto no descifro(torpe que es uno),si alguien me puede informar sobre esa prediccion...


No importa que no la descifres porque el espectador tampoco podría. Esa predicción está en inglés.

07 = OF

5P4D3S = SPADES = Picas

Nada útil para nosotros.

----------


## rave

Añadir al post de AngelSN  que las karnival tienen el comodín con una predicción y trae una carta de doble dorso

----------


## Magicperforms

Bueno para ser juegos la bicycle de lo mas clásico,  pero las que mas me gustan  por su diseño son las Gladiador y las Ghost  aunque no las huso para los juegos, por que la gente piensa que son trucadas........

Una vez usé las Ghost en el box moster y claro lo primero que me dijeron que las cartas tenían que ver con el juego aunque sabemos que no es así.

----------


## Lestat13

vi las karnival ya que me encantaba ese as de picas,pero...me quede un poco desilusionado despues de ver que todas las demas cartas excepto el jocker eran..."normales".Los dorsos eso si,una pasada.
De todas formas,de las que tengo,black tiger,ghost black,y shadow masters,me quedo con esta ultima.

----------


## Un.Fragment

Las Smoke & Mirror.

----------


## PauloRenato

Las Bicycle manufacturadas por Ellusionist son mas cartas para magia ante desconocidos (gente que no conoces) o tambien para hacer magia callejera.

Las Bycicle normales no llaman mucha la atencion, y mas recomendable en juegos entre amigos donde muchos te piden la baraja para examinarla.

En fin, a mi me encantan la Bicycle Vintage 1800 (color rojo).

----------


## Lestat13

creo que las proximas que caeran seran las 1800.... :O16:

----------


## chiripicajoso

> Ah!..prefiero las comunes con el publico...porque muchas veces con cartas comunes..se confunden las cartas..los palos..!




fijate que a mi, si cogen un 9 de picas me dicen un 9 de corazones y viceversa.... y esque no se dan cuenta!!(menos mal que siempre digo: -recuerda que los corazones son rojos y las picas negras) como para poner una ghost.... lo distinguen mucho menos! jajaj  

las que os teneis que comprar son unas que el as de picas es un elefante y el dinero requerido va para ayudar a los pobres, a las ONGs..... SED SOLIDARIOS!!

----------


## Chaoz

Para hacer juegos normalmente pues las poker dorsos azules (luego los efectos de cambios de color resaltan mucho mas al meter dorsos rojos y similares). Por estética estoy enamorado de la Black Tiger de palos rojos. Me parece una preciosidad de baraja. Eso si, es verla alguien y automático pensar "esta trucada".

----------


## rave

[QUOTE=chiripicajoso;208929] como para poner una ghost.... lo distinguen mucho menos! jajaj  

Precisamente por ese motivo no uso la ghost, la gente no se queda con los colores de las cartas.

Mi favorita es la ghost de color blanco

----------

